# Let the Waite Begin, How did everyone do?



## Redskinsdb21 (Apr 15, 2013)

I personally thought I was doing ok until the afternoon, it was brutal! Goodluck to all!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Redskinsdb21, your comment about the afternoon session reminded me of a funny post from another cycle I typically remind people of. If anything it's worth a good laugh. But much easier to laugh about not waiting on results, obviously. 



knight1fox3 said:


> I've posted this before for previous exam results because it is one of the more funny synopses I've read. Still makes me laugh after reading it again. Not sure if this will help any in terms of how you think you did on the exam but it is certainly worth a good laugh. Here were the poster's thoughts about the April 2011 exam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wvgirl14 (Apr 15, 2013)

I thought I did fair. Morning was better than afternoon. Civil/Water


----------



## Wael (Apr 15, 2013)

Same thing here......the morning was easy for me. but afternoon, it was literally a blood bath.

Those who makes these exams should have taken into consideration that our minds will be exhausted by noon....so they should always make the 2nd part to be easier than the 1st.

good luck to all.


----------



## power62 (Apr 15, 2013)

Amen.

Morning was good. I agree that the PM session should be easier.

But if the PM exam was in the AM session I might have not come back for the PM session. I hope NCEES's psychometrics (Voodo science) will bring the passing score lower.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wael said:


> Same thing here......the morning was easy for me. but afternoon, it was literally a blood bath.
> 
> Those who makes these exams should have taken into consideration that our minds will be exhausted by noon....so they should always make the 2nd part to be easier than the 1st.
> 
> good luck to all.


What did you take Wael?


----------



## Wael (Apr 15, 2013)

Electrical power


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Apr 15, 2013)

power62 said:


> Amen. Morning was good. I agree that the PM session should be easier. But if the PM exam was in the AM session I might have not come back for the PM session. I hope NCEES's psychometrics (Voodo science) will bring the passing score lower.


I assume you took power, "power 62"?...and yes I agree...about 3 p.m., I was worn out trying to figure out how to approach several problems..I of course took power...I also agree, if morning was anything close to PM, I would have prob. not even returned..one can only hope that the passing score isnt sky high..with sky high being above 50, we couldnt be so lucky !


----------



## Wael (Apr 15, 2013)

Redskinsdb21,

I think from previous forums, it was your second time. right?

if so, was last week's exam easier or harder?

honestly I dont know if ill pass or not. I was very confident with my preperation with 98% on 12 exams including NCEES.

but during the afternoon portion, I felt all what I have been building crashed.

i hope what you r saying is true about passing score.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Apr 15, 2013)

WAel,

You are correct and basically, the morning exam seemed easier from what I remember ( I took it first April 2012)...after it, I was like all the extra studying paid off...I assume I got at least 30/40, I was really through most of the session with a whole hours to go and answer the last few tougher problems...for afternoon...I will probably be lucky to get 20/40...notice I said we couldnt be so lucky


----------



## Wael (Apr 15, 2013)

lets wait and see. seems that afternoon was harder on most of the examinees. if so, then, then passing score wont be a sky high. Hopefully. all the best


----------



## power62 (Apr 15, 2013)

In the morning session mayvbe I had to guess on couple of questions nad think or work hard on 3 -4 questions.

In the evening session 15 or so questions were easy, 10 were kind of hard, and atleast 10 questions very hard and atleast 5 question with no clue.


----------



## power62 (Apr 15, 2013)

What topic was the hardest for you guys? Elect. Power


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Apr 15, 2013)

faults calculations seemed tought for me and some questions I had no clue on..I cant even remember them


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Apr 15, 2013)

sounds like you may have gotten it power 62...I sure hope somebody did..it will be close for me


----------



## Wael (Apr 15, 2013)

for me some fault calculations, I am not sure if i solved them correctly. beside that I think i screwed the special applications topics.


----------



## power62 (Apr 15, 2013)

For me unsymmetrical fault analysis. I did not study this topic that much thinking there won't be many problems.

Going in I knew VFD/ASD was weak spot for me. I do not think I saw too many problems but atleast 1 or 2 of them I had no clue.

Me too not sure about some of the Special Application questions.

I am glad I had copy of NESC. Last minute addition to my references.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, they were one VFD problem that caught me off guars as well...as far as faults, the unsymmetrical stuff wasnt got me, it was more of the single line faults calcs that stubbed me


----------



## power62 (Apr 15, 2013)

two to three questions for special applications (Illum, demand, reliability, etc) were totally off the base (atleast for me).


----------



## SureLikeStudying (Apr 15, 2013)

I took the power exam too. I know about an hour and a half into the afternoon I started to worry about how many questions I was skipping to come back to if I had time. It may have been more exhaustion than anything, I moved on to problems I could solve and when I returned back through skipped problems I was at least able to find a way to an answer on the majority of them. That's not to say I got them right. I sure hope I pass as I really do not want to go through that again.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Apr 15, 2013)

power62 said:


> two to three questions for special applications (Illum, demand, reliability, etc) were totally off the base (atleast for me).


yeah..similar probllems also got the best of me I think


----------



## power62 (Apr 16, 2013)

Redskins. Did you appear for test in MD or DC? I did it in VA.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Apr 16, 2013)

I took it in WV POWER62


----------



## pbo064 (Apr 16, 2013)

I took PE Electric - Power.

The morning went really well, possibly over 35/40. The afternoon was a different animal I'm guessing i probaly got somewhere in the 70% range. Had to really work at a lot of the "knowledge" questions (ones requiring no calculations, just relationships between things). I felt the calculation questions were written in more heavy test speak where you had to really sort out what they were trying to ask you. But by the end I had worked over most problems a few times so I felt better than I did for the first two. Generally felt like I spent the afternoon with a fog hanging around my head.

I do feel like all the time I spent prepping to find things quickly in the NEC &amp; NESC paid off. The Complex Imag. code drill book was useful as well as the sample exams for that. Left me a lot of time to work out the longer calculation questions. My illumination references were insufficent though.

I took the Wildi machines book in mostly because everyone here seems to love it. It paid off, got at least two questions only because I had that book.

If I end up needing to take it again I'll bring an engineering dictionary with me and add some sections to my binder with high-level relationship references to help with those knowledge questions.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Apr 16, 2013)

pbo064 said:


> I took PE Electric - Power.
> 
> The morning went really well, possibly over 35/40. The afternoon was a different animal I'm guessing i probaly got somewhere in the 70% range. Had to really work at a lot of the "knowledge" questions (ones requiring no calculations, just relationships between things). I felt the calculation questions were written in more heavy test speak where you had to really sort out what they were trying to ask you. But by the end I had worked over most problems a few times so I felt better than I did for the first two. Generally felt like I spent the afternoon with a fog hanging around my head.
> 
> ...


i FEEL LIKE i CAN POSSIBLY GET UP TO 30/40 IN MORNING, I WISH MY FEELING WERE THAT I GOT 35/40...IN THE MORNING I THINK IT CAN BE ANYWHERE FROM 20-25...ENOUGH? TIME WILL TELL...IF YOUR THAT SURE pbo064, AND YOUR CORRECT, IM SURE YOU WILL PASS, GLUCK


----------



## SureLikeStudying (Apr 16, 2013)

I agree that Wildi was a great book to have, also Power Systems Analysis, I was able to hunt down a couple answers straight out of the text from it.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Apr 16, 2013)

i HAD THE WILDI AND GRAINGER POWER ANALYSIS, i DIDNT EVEN TAKE THEM WITH ME, MY SUITCASE WAS ALREADY STUFFED


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Apr 16, 2013)

JUST TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW, YOU MAY WANT TO BE CAREFUL ON SPECIFICS YOU GIVE ABOUT EXAM ?'S B/C OF THE AGREEMENT WE SIGNED...i WOULDNT DISCUSS ANY DETAILS ABOUT ?'S...JUST A HEADS UP


----------



## Judowolf PE (Apr 16, 2013)

Good point Redskins, the NCEES monitors these boards quite frequently and I wouldn't want to have my passing results invalidated or worse by slipping a little on "loose" conversation about exam problems


----------



## power62 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks Redskins for your reminder. Yes, we have to be careful.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Apr 16, 2013)

NP guys....so I guess results iwll be in about 10 weeks...Im going to try not think about it to much, but that may be hard to do


----------



## jcbabb (Apr 17, 2013)

I, too felt that the afternoon of the Power Exam was one curve ball after another. Many questions were really foreign to me, but I felt like i was able to plug and chug my way through the majority once I just started using my formulas with the variables that were given. I initially skipped about 10 of the curve balls in the interest of time, but for both morning and afternoon, I had plenty of time to work them out later as well as re-checking my previous answers.

The NESC was also a late addition to my reference material, and it provided several answers that would not otherwise have been answerable. I actually spent several minutes mistakenly searching the NEC for an answer that the question obviously stated was in the NESC. Doh!

Of the 5 practice exams I did, there were at least 20 exam questions that were in areas NOT covered by any of the prep I did. What's most frustrating for me is that it would be so great to discuss specific questions from the test just from a learning standpoint to figure out the solution method for a possible re-take in April. In any event, I am quite positivie of my weak areas.


----------



## power62 (Apr 18, 2013)

JC you are right that it is frustating being not able to to discuss some of these questions. Firstly it would be beneficial to your professinal development as well as you are curious to see if you answered it right and if not why. I feel that in some of these policies NCEES is behind its time.


----------



## NWARLZ (Apr 19, 2013)

POWER - I too found the morning much easier than the afternoon. I personally expected to see more pf and fault calc questions. I did not study unsymmetrical fault analysis nearly enough. I also did not have a copy of the NESC. Fortunately, I was an electrician thru college and am very familiar with recepts. I wrote a comment to the board about a particular problem that I felt was very misleading. I so wish I could give some minor details just to get some feedback on how everyone else read the question.

After my first pass thru the morning, I easily had 20+questions answered without cracking a book. There were only two that I just had to guess on.

The afternoon was a different story. I agree they should switch the am/pm sections. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ultimakf7 (May 1, 2013)

There was one impedance problem (per unit conversion) in the afternoon that I especially struggled with (for about 1.5 hr). I could not get the correct answer, and I was kind of convinced that there may have been an error on the exam.

All of the other per unit problems didn't really give me any trouble.


----------



## power62 (May 2, 2013)

Ultimakf7, I struggled with that one too and initially thought there was an error with the question. It was tricky one but ultimately it clicked and was able to get the right answer(i think).


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (May 6, 2013)

ultimakf7 said:


> There was one impedance problem (per unit conversion) in the afternoon that I especially struggled with (for about 1.5 hr). I could not get the correct answer, and I was kind of convinced that there may have been an error on the exam.
> 
> All of the other per unit problems didn't really give me any trouble.




Im not sure I remember that problem but I didnt have much trouble with P.U. questions either..I did have some trouble on some of the fault calculations


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (May 19, 2013)

Just around 3 weeks away from results....Im ready to be hit with results and I really hope I never have to take it again!


----------



## Wael (May 19, 2013)

Why 3 weeks? Hopefully, by next Wednesday the PE result should be released at least in TX.

I still remember for OCT 2012, PE followed FE result after 4-6 days.

I agree waiting sucks especially with the mood swings about the results.

Good luck to all :waiting:


----------



## nasir (May 20, 2013)

I would say 2 weeks from today atleast in CA.

I hope i pass this time.....Afternoon portion was killer


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (May 21, 2013)

I wish it were next week...but I agree with Nasir....week after next...close to the later part of the week....goodluck to everyone...taking it over wouldnt be very fun....like Nasir...I'm still surprised how difficult the afternoon portion was, I kinda knew and expected it to be tougher, but when I first went through, I was only able to get about 10....I do think I was able to work through much more and get 20 something correct...but results will determine if I am correct on my thinking


----------



## Wael (May 22, 2013)

Texas r out. I passed, and i'm waiting to hear the good news about you fellows.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (May 23, 2013)

Wael said:


> Texas r out. I passed, and i'm waiting to hear the good news about you fellows.




Thanks and congrats Wael...still waiting over here in WV!


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (May 25, 2013)

Wael said:


> Texas r out. I passed, and i'm waiting to hear the good news about you fellows.


Wael buddy, here is the great news, I passed here in WV...so greatful we both passed! Congrats again!


----------



## Wael (May 26, 2013)

Congrats buddy. so happy for us and for everybody who passed. welcome to a new chapter of our careers


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 27, 2013)

Congrats on passing guys! :thumbs:


----------

